# Rainbow in your ass!!



## robert. rannebarger (Aug 24, 2007)

It's Bobby from the bizzle.:hail::hail::hail:  In between reading your ignorant rants and looking at half witted barely visible photos, I have been able to take a shot or two that will bend your minds and break your souls.layball: Look folks, I don't mean to come across as a jerk, but I take photography very seriously and what not and so on and so forth as far as it f#$%^#n goes!!!  I like getting feedback because of all the praise I recieve, but  I am definitely my biggest critic.  If you say jump, I'll say f$%k you.:taped sh: Unless you are my wife, then I will say "let me take your picture!" :camera: Anyways this one is done with my Nokia Lilac 5300 with an extended battery and extra pixels.  I call it "A New Day Before an Old Night".  
P.S. I also have always been into the TV shows "Moonlighting", "Wings"(some say I look like Lowell Mather) and also 20/20.  Call me crazy, but I have a thing for that Barbara Walters!!!


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like it was taken with a P&S, nothings in focus.....but who am I


----------



## geraldsap76 (Aug 24, 2007)

dude whats with the atittude.....i'll tell you what montana is NOT the gangster cap......and downing people and photos is not what this site is about.your just another corn feed WHITE BOY wanna be...so chill out..you big douche bag....oh and p.s. YOUR photos are NOT that good, their good, but not good enough to down others the way you did.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 24, 2007)

robert. rannebarger said:


> It's Bobby from the bizzle.:hail::hail::hail: P.S. I also have always been into the TV shows "Moonlighting", "Wings"(some say I look like Lowell Mather) and also 20/20. Call me crazy, but I have a thing for that Barbara Walters!!!


 

Is this your personals add? Do you also take moonlite walks on the beach?


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Aug 24, 2007)

My soul still feels intact. Pic looks like it was taken with a phone.


----------



## geraldsap76 (Aug 24, 2007)

and it was taken with a cell...it looks like thats all he has.....


----------



## jwkwd (Aug 24, 2007)

Wonderful picture! Your gaggle of gangsters must be lucky to have you in their midst.


----------



## Andreal (Aug 24, 2007)

Just ignore him, he is attempting to troll these forums and failing miserably, just dont give him the attention he is seeking and he will go away.


----------



## robert. rannebarger (Aug 24, 2007)

Andreal that hurts my feelings.  I am dead serious about these forums like you are about being a below average photographer and comedian!! Don't mess with the 406!!


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2007)

robert. rannebarger said:


> Andreal that hurts my feelings.  I am dead serious about these forums like you are about being a below average photographer and comedian!! Don't mess with the 406!!



I feel like a kindergarten teacher.  

Quit with the insults or go elsewhere.  

Thank you, 

Your friendly neighborhood moderator.


----------



## Andreal (Aug 24, 2007)

robert. rannebarger said:
			
		

> In between reading your ignorant rants and looking at half witted barely visible photos



I don't mean to hurt anyones feelings, but with comments like these what were you expecting. You insulted the forums in general with that statement so of course I am going to assume you are trying to fire people up and get angry responces, and I feel that that is not the kind of thing that is wanted around here.

The people on these forums are far FAR from ignorant and have taught me almost everything I know about photography so far (albeit still in its beginning stages).



			
				robert. rannebarger said:
			
		

> like you are about being a below average photographer and comedian!! Don't mess with the 406!!



I was in no way trying to be a comedian. I'm sorry if your feelings were hurt it was not my intention, my only intentions were to warn people of what I saw happening. However I still believe it childish the way you responded, directly trying to insult me. If you don't like my photos thats fine, I have some that I really like and given I do this as a hobby and not professionally that is all I really care about.

Once again, sorry if you were insulted, but I think you should try and change your attitude and clarify what you are trying to say in the future.


----------



## Timmaaaay (Aug 24, 2007)

Lol strange title...


----------



## abraxas (Aug 24, 2007)

robert. rannebarger said:


> It's Bobby from the bizzle... I don't mean to come across as a jerk,


----------



## alrey (Aug 24, 2007)

Is that HDR?


----------



## GoM (Aug 25, 2007)

alrey said:


> Is that HDR?



Pretty sure it's a 'Blad

Only pros say/use 'Blad


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 25, 2007)

No, GoM, it's not a 'Blad, it is a 'Bad...

As to the original poster, the picture is out of focus, noisy, badly composed and a total technical mess of a snapshot.

Respect is earned, not issued on demand.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 25, 2007)

Corry said:


> I feel like a kindergarten teacher.
> 
> Quit with the insults or go elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Shhhhh!  We don't want to make Corry angry.  If we do, she breaks her camera and gets even angrier!


----------



## doenoe (Aug 25, 2007)

she breaks camera's? OMG


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 25, 2007)

Aw, c'mon. I _like _this guy. That is what we need around here- a little attitude.:x

It just goes to show that you learn something new everyday.  I had no idea there was so much happening in Billings, Montana.:hail:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 25, 2007)

you better check yourself before you wreck yo-self

714 in da house......


----------



## ScottS (Aug 25, 2007)

The picture was taken with a camera phone.... a disgrace to cameras everywhere... 



Yaya whut.......


----------



## midnitejam (Aug 25, 2007)

Since you've posted in the 'General Gallery' rather than the more serious Critique section, I don't really feel as if you were asking for advice or suggestions. 

I like your image. It's not a serious effort, but it probably wasn't meant to be since it's not in the section for serious critique. I like the composition and the separation of the elements one from the other. The image is soft and fuzzy which might be what you were trying to achieve. I've seen a few submissions from some of the good ol' boys here that were just as soft and fuzzy as yours and they recieved more favorable reviews. This indicates to me that one's attitude will go a long way towards personal acceptance if you're only desire is 'atta boys' for your efforts. But if you are serious about photography and if your goal here is for beneficial advice and suggestions about improving your skills, you should probably reign in your sense of humor. Some of us here didn't find your comments humorous. Myself, I thought it was hillarious.

If your goal was to demonstrate how and to what degree our critiques are often criticism relative to how we like/dislike you, then you've succeded in that, too.  By any means I, for one, like your image.  

Cheers


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2007)

I think we need to keep the OP. He gives us someone to feel better than.


----------



## glaston (Aug 25, 2007)

> I think we need to keep the OP. He gives us someone to feel better than.


 Haha!!Yeah!

To the OP-
Seriously though, were you a BD student when you were in school?
Chimps have more developed social skills than you. 

That is if you're being serious about this.
Which I doubt, because the way you talk about your images is creepy considering the reality of them.
Are you schitzo?

I guess a rainbow in your arse is better than a hot pepper.


----------



## hamburger (Aug 25, 2007)

Corry said:


> I feel like a kindergarten teacher.
> 
> Quit with the insults or go elsewhere.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Why not edit out this whole thread? 
What a waste of time and space...


----------



## gtkelly (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like Bobby is off his meds again...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 25, 2007)

i cannot see any image.

*walks away*


----------



## doenoe (Aug 25, 2007)

its the image with the pretty rainbow. Look good and you will see it....after that, follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 26, 2007)

doenoe said:


> its the image with the pretty rainbow. Look good and you will see it....after that, follow the yellow brick road.



Thanks for your hint ... I will try harder to see it now


----------



## Garbz (Aug 26, 2007)

This is by far the funniest thing I've read all weekend :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 26, 2007)

BTW, call it arse, since ass reminds me of donkey


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

And I was just thinking to myself like two days ago how glad I am that that other guy... oh I cant remember his name but I'm sure you all remember him.. (eskimo with pictures of dead bears) anyways.. how glad I am that there isnt anyone like that anymore.

But I see we have another.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 26, 2007)

neea said:


> And I was just thinking to myself like two days ago how glad I am that that other guy... oh I cant remember his name but I'm sure you all remember him.. (eskimo with pictures of dead bears) anyways.. how glad I am that there isnt anyone like that anymore.
> 
> But I see we have another.



Majik Image or something like that.  I was just wondering what had happened to him the other day...


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Majik Image or something like that. I was just wondering what had happened to him the other day...


 
That's him!! I knew it was Majik something.

He's probably off tormenting some other poor innocent forum peoples.
My thoughts go out to them! :hug::


----------

